# 62 typhoon. Are these fenders correct??? Might make a trade if so..



## jason morton (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## bricycle (Sep 2, 2015)

look like repops to me, too shallow.


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 2, 2015)

bricycle said:


> look like repops to me, too shallow.




Not even repops those brackets are a sure give-away. Where the half round meets the fender, even Schwinn repops have very little flat showing. They're knock offs from who cares where.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Sep 2, 2015)

Somebody sent me this pic too. Could be the angle but I thought the front fork was bent back a little.  Definitely not Schwinn fenders, should have been paint color with white pinstripes.


----------



## drglinski (Sep 2, 2015)

Nope- in 62 there were painted fenders with painted wheels for a Typhoon.  Plus chrome Schwinn middleweight fenders have more curvature to them IE wider sidewall.


----------



## jason morton (Sep 2, 2015)

Would it be hard to find og fenders for it? how mutch would i be looking to spend to get em?    The guy wants to trade me that 62 typhoon for my og 64 sears. is it a bad idea???


----------



## W2J (Sep 2, 2015)

I wouldn't trade.the typhoons are plentiful from what I've seen.I've had a few of them.your bike is one you don't see as often.


----------



## jason morton (Sep 2, 2015)

Thnx for the info. Im just gonna keep my sears and ill just wait till i get some cash to buy a typhoon or tiger.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Sep 2, 2015)

W2J said:


> I wouldn't trade.the typhoons are plentiful from what I've seen.I've had a few of them.your bike is one you don't see as often.




There are a lot of Typhoons out there, but the 62 is a 1 year only frame... That makes it a bit rarer to find than a 63 and up. The fenders should be painted like drglinski said. I have one that I'm working on right now and it will be nice when it's done. 

Your Sears is very nice!! I've been watching for a double cantilever one for a while (those are tough)...


----------



## stpeteschwinn (Sep 2, 2015)

I have an NOS rear fender that would be correct for that 'Phoon if interested. No struts but sweet paint.


----------



## jason morton (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks schwinnman67. Your typhoon is nice. If the guy was wanting to trade a correct typhoon like yours i would be ok with it.


----------

